# Buying 2007 Ski Gear?



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 11, 2006)

Who's getting new gear? Tell us what and why. If you're not sure what you're going to get yet tell us what you're looking for in equipment.


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 12, 2006)

I need to replace my T-Power Vipers (the all-around / woods / teaching / etc ski), and I'm leaning strongly towards a pair of Zenith Z9s with either Fritschis or Naxos.* I definitely want to get something that will allow travel in both directions, although I'm not quite sure where the budget's going to come from at this point.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2006)

I purchased new gear at the end of last season with the exception of poles.  I got to use the skis once but didn't get a chance with the boots.

Head C 220i w/Tyrolia bindings (purchased as a package) - I'm a solid intermediate skier.  I'm hoping to outgrow these in a season or two. 

Nordica Beast 10s - I'm looking to grow into these boots skill-wise.  I compared them to the boots I leased last season and they are a size smaller and much more compact looking.  I didn't spring for the custom foot-beds.  But I did upgrade to a pair of those trim-to-fit ones.  They feel much better than the stock ones.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 12, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Who's getting new gear? Tell us what and why. If you're not sure what you're going to get yet tell us what you're looking for in equipment.



Well, I've already bought my 2007 new gear.  In early April, I picked-up a new pair of 2007 Atomic Metron B5s with Neox 412 bindings from an internet seller.  I had some extra cash from my tax refund.  I was able to ski 3 days on the new gear before the end of the season.  I'm very pleased with the new boards.  Of course, when I last skied on them in late April is so long ago that I barely remember what it was like.  I do know it was very good.  At least I have something to look forward to at the beginning of next season.

If I buy anything else for myself for 2007, it will be new boots after a custom fitting with footbeds.  I know the choice of which boots will depend on the results of the custom fitting but I'm partial to either the Salomon X-Wave 10s or the Nordica Hot Rods (or Beasts, if they're available).  I've heard good things about those models.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

kbroderick said:
			
		

> I need to replace my T-Power Vipers (the all-around / woods / teaching / etc ski), and I'm leaning strongly towards a pair of Zenith Z9s with either Fritschis or Naxos.* I definitely want to get something that will allow travel in both directions, although I'm not quite sure where the budget's going to come from at this point.



Vipers and Z9s are very different skis. Vipers are easy turners with rebound, Z9s are so damp they are dead. JMO, but others I've talked to about them agreed with me. However, I do know a Rossi rep who loves them, but make sure you try a pair first.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> Well, I've already bought my 2007 new gear.  In early April, I picked-up a new pair of 2007 Atomic Metron B5s with Neox 412 bindings from an internet seller.  I had some extra cash from my tax refund.  I was able to ski 3 days on the new gear before the end of the season.  I'm very pleased with the new boards.  Of course, when I last skied on them in late April is so long ago that I barely remember what it was like.  I do know it was very good.  At least I have something to look forward to at the beginning of next season.



I finally had a chance to ski the B5 last season and I really loved this ski. In short fall line turns they are unbelieveable, with the rebound they have they almost turn themselves. I didn't like them as well at speed or GS turns, but I had to ski them at 162cm. If I could have skied them longer I think they would have worked well.



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> If I buy anything else for myself for 2007, it will be new boots after a custom fitting with footbeds.  I know the choice of which boots will depend on the results of the custom fitting but I'm partial to either the Salomon X-Wave 10s or the Nordica Hot Rods (or Beasts, if they're available).  I've heard good things about those models.



The Beast line ended last season, but you might still find a pair of last years. Hot Rods are great, but if you like them you'll also like the Dobie's. There are only the slightest of differences between the HR TF and the Dobie pro 130 (I love mine) and the HR Nitrous and the Dobbie pro 110.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 12, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> II'm a solid intermediate skier.
> 
> Nordica Beast 10s - I'm looking to grow into these boots skill-wise.



If you're a solid intermediate you're already there. These are very nice boots, but they are forgiving.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2006)

kbroderick said:
			
		

> I need to replace my T-Power Vipers (the all-around / woods / teaching / etc ski), and I'm leaning strongly towards a pair of Zenith Z9s with either Fritschis or Naxos.* I definitely want to get something that will allow travel in both directions, although I'm not quite sure where the budget's going to come from at this point.



A carving ski with a touring binding?  Doesn't really make sense to me.  You're not skiing on groomers when you tour.

I'm trying to get new boots, but it hasn't been working so far.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> If you're a solid intermediate you're already there. These are very nice boots, but they are forgiving.



Nice.  This will be my first season with new gear (rentals and leased used gear in the past).  I relied heavily on the boot fitter at Outdoor Sport in Wilton, CT when selecting the Beasts.  Not sure how he would compare to the boot fitters mentioned on this board, but he taught me a ton about boots in the hour we spent together.  Every couple of weeks I place those virgin boots on the coffee table and drool. ;-)  Can't wait to break them in.

Can anyone suggest a good resource for comparing gear?  I tell my wife that those Heads should last me 2 or 3 seasons.  But I'm hoping to outgrow them by the end of the season.  I got a great deal on them and would like to hand them down to my little bro and get him into the sport.  I plan to demo a few pairs at the end of the season and try a pair of powder oriented skis in Park City if we make it out there as planned this season.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 15, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Who's getting new gear? Tell us what and why. If you're not sure what you're going to get yet tell us what you're looking for in equipment.


No need to get the new gear when old gear is just as good. Finally replaced my Volkl p50s that were beat to death with... another pair of p50s!
:beer:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope...not likely....

Got 2 new pair last year 168 Allstars and 170 RX 8's...

Yep I ski in the east.

Posted reviews on both on epic last winter.

I do have my eyes on a set of Karmas a bud is selling with about 10 days on em and Rossi TT's....but cash is likely going to be short.

Bought some nice Smith racing poles on ebay a few weeks ago....two pair of TNT explosion 8's will get me through a few more years for footwear.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 16, 2006)

hrstrat57 said:
			
		

> Nope...not likely....
> 
> Got 2 new pair last year 168 Allstars and 170 RX 8's...
> 
> ...



I had the Fischers in the same lenght 2 seasons ago. A very fun lively ski.


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 17, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> A carving ski with a touring binding?  Doesn't really make sense to me.  You're not skiing on groomers when you tour.



As I said, the Vipers are my all-around ski--I use them in the woods, for teaching, and for random pseudo-skiing activities (e.g. skiing to a race course to kneel in the snow for two hours and take pictures). Their replacement will be an all-around ski--I can't afford to get a utility ski and a dedicated off-piste ski--and thus will have AT bindings. Plus, I'd hardly call a ski with the Z9's waist a "carving ski."* They do have a decent amount of sidecut (which is a big plus, even in ungroomed conditions), but it takes a lot of work to really get them up on edge.* FWIW, my carving skis are a slightly longer (186cm) pair of SkierCross 66's.

(All of this is, of course, budget-dependent. But both the bindings (cracked plastic piece related to AFD) and skis (second blown edge on same ski) are showing their age.)

And yes, I have skied the Z9s. I haven't been able to test them on truly firm conditions, but I was quite happy with a pair of them for several days out West in April.* My Vipers aren't all that lively, either, but that may be related to the combination of excessive mileage and demo bindings.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2006)

kbroderick said:
			
		

> And yes, I have skied the Z9s. I haven't been able to test them on truly firm conditions, but I was quite happy with a pair of them for several days out West in April.* My Vipers aren't all that lively, either, but that may be related to the combination of excessive mileage and demo bindings.



Excessive mileage on a Rossi (core), especially a soft ski like the Viper, will take the life out of it for sure. I often have demo bindings on my skis, besides a very slight amount of additional weight, I can't see way demo bindings would make alot of difference.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 17, 2006)

i know JimG swears by AT binders for all purpose skiing. i was amazed how well the f.freerides rip groomers just like any other binder. i let them loose one day on piste and was really blown away that there wasn't much difference. so for someone that only wants one ski, that sounds fine. if you only have one ski, you're gonna need to make a compromise somewhere and not all touring is of the powder variety.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2006)

*...*

I've heard essentially the same about the Metron B5 from several others...over on _"THAT last 10% of the last quarter of your turn was SKIDDED!"_ Epicski.Com.   Liked Nordica's Speedmachine 14 but it was a little soft, and never got to try the 16...as well as their blue ones...;-), so there are already a couple skis in the crosshairs...


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 17, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Excessive mileage on a Rossi (core), especially a soft ski like the Viper, will take the life out of it for sure. I often have demo bindings on my skis, besides a very slight amount of additional weight, I can't see way demo bindings would make alot of difference.



Compared to a Rossi/Look turntable binding (er, at least the older ones; I'm not sure if the newest ones have preserved this characteristic), the shorter mount length of the binding* (and the heel piece in particular), combined with the elasticity in the heel, allows for a more lively feel than a normal fixed-heel binding.* Or at least I think it does--it may all be in my head, but I've always been quite happy with those turntable heels (aside from how much the first-generation Rossi retail bindings protruded over the edge of the ski, that is).


----------



## kbroderick (Jul 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i know JimG swears by AT binders for all purpose skiing. i was amazed how well the f.freerides rip groomers just like any other binder. i let them loose one day on piste and was really blown away that there wasn't much difference. so for someone that only wants one ski, that sounds fine. if you only have one ski, you're gonna need to make a compromise somewhere and not all touring is of the powder variety.



I've also talked with a couple of guys locally who ski on AT binders fulltime, and if the bindings hold up to what they do, I'm all set.

Oh, and just for the record, I'm not going with just one ski. I'm just planning on one new pair of skis this year. I've still got five pair sitting around, most of them with wax and sharp edges, and I'm hoping to get up to Jay Peak this year so I have an excuse to break out the 215s.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2006)

FWIW, I skied on Freerides atleast 15 days this season and was fine.  I also took over 20 10 ft + drops and was okay.  I also went off a drop that was over 15 ft. and landed direrctly on a rock and did no damage to the binding.  Next year it is going to be my only binding.  But then again I only weigh 135 pounds.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 18, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i know JimG swears by AT binders for all purpose skiing. i was amazed how well the f.freerides rip groomers just like any other binder. i let them loose one day on piste and was really blown away that there wasn't much difference. so for someone that only wants one ski, that sounds fine. if you only have one ski, you're gonna need to make a compromise somewhere and not all touring is of the powder variety.



Indeed I do and have for a few seasons now. My everyday gear utilizes AT boots and bindings. They perform well on just about everything except for bumps.

Even there, I've figured out how to ski the zipperline with them, but it takes practice. My Freerides add alot of lift to my boots and as such they are not great for bumps. But with some effort they work there too.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 18, 2006)

bigbog said:
			
		

> I've heard essentially the same about the Metron B5 from several others...over on _"THAT last 10% of the last quarter of your turn was SKIDDED!"_ Epicski.Com.   Liked Nordica's Speedmachine 14 but it was a little soft, and never got to try the 16...as well as their blue ones...;-), so there are already a couple skis in the crosshairs...



Bog U gonna think I'm nitpickin on U, but I don't mean it that way. Nordica kinda made things confussing when they retooled the Speedmachine line. I believe UR referring to the SM14.1 as being too soft 4U. In 04/05 the SM14 was the top of the line in the SM series. In 05/06 they made the SM16.1 the top end. The 04/05 SM14 is a fairly stiff carving tool, it's more similar to the SM16.1. The blue ones you are referring to are probably the 12.1 which would be too soft 4U.

This season the SM line is headed by the Mach 3. Similar to the 16.1 in speed, stiffness and edge hold, but waisted at 72mm v. 67mm make it a more versital whole mountain weapon. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a pair.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, all done shopping... almost.  Still need to get some booster straps.  I picked up a pair of flicklock adjustable poles and a pair of mega-rides. I am one happy camper. Getting a job has made me one cheap kid. I now understand that one pair of skis is enough, because a pair of skis is not worth one month of minimum wage work from hell.  So now my only set-up will be inbigs+freerides+mega-rides.  Hopefully I won't be stuck skiing hardpack or moguls...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 21, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I won't be stuck skiing hardpack or moguls...



Yeah, that'll never happen here in the East where everyday is a powder day.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 21, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Yeah, that'll never happen here in the East where everyday is a powder day.



thanks, thats good to know, maybe i should get some fatter skis then?  But seriously, I pretty much only ski when there is fresh snow.  My dad won't go skiing unless it has snowed in the past few days and is soft.  Even in this horrible season I think I averaged close to 50% for powder days in the east.  I pretty much had atleast some untracked snow every day I skied this year.   So if I just skied every weekend no matter what I defiantly wouldn't just have fat skis, but when I never ski with just groomed icy conditions I think it is fine.  I do kind of want a pair of really skinny skis though for moguls...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 21, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I now understand that one pair of skis is enough, because a pair of skis is not worth one month of minimum wage work from hell.


man, you are gonna love post college when that pair of skis is a week's pay or less.  seriously though, i envy your connection to the sport at such an early age. i didn't get into the BC until post college and you're dropping into tucks on a pair of freerides before you can even vote. word to that.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 21, 2006)

I am done this year. Last year I got just about everything new...Now I just want to use it.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 21, 2006)

*...hmmm,*



			
				highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Bog U gonna think I'm nitpickin on U, but I don't mean it that way. Nordica kinda made things confussing when they retooled the Speedmachine line. I believe UR referring to the SM14.1 as being too soft 4U. In 04/05 the SM14 was the top of the line in the SM series. In 05/06 they made the SM16.1 the top end. The 04/05 SM14 is a fairly stiff carving tool, it's more similar to the SM16.1. The blue ones you are referring to are probably the 12.1 which would be too soft 4U.
> 
> This season the SM line is headed by the Mach 3. Similar to the 16.1 in speed, stiffness and edge hold, but waisted at 72mm v. 67mm make it a more versital whole mountain weapon. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a pair.


 ...Could very well be!  Now I _know_ I wanna try a couple Nordicas _again.._ :grin: ...in addition to their mid-fatties.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2006)

I went to take 4 pair of skies to get tuned Sunday to Ski Fanatics in Campton.  The 1st 2 generations of the Atomioc SX11's( Mine) and my wife skies and my daughters..

 I ended up with a pair of the 2006 (last generation) Atomix Sx11s'  Got a nice deal and I wanted a new pair, but did not want to pay alot, cause 1 of my old pair still had some life in them.

  I got my wife a nice coat and a nice/shell.  I'll be getting my daughter new ski boots come fall and a new board for my son.  They will have the Burton line.  My son is into name recognition.  I think I miss ski season.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 31, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I went to take 4 pair of skies to get tuned Sunday to Ski Fanatics in Campton.  The 1st 2 generations of the Atomioc SX11's( Mine) and my wife skies and my daughters..
> 
> I ended up with a pair of the 2006 (last generation) Atomix Sx11s'  Got a nice deal and I wanted a new pair, but did not want to pay alot, cause 1 of my old pair still had some life in them.
> 
> I got my wife a nice coat and a nice/shell.  I'll be getting my daughter new ski boots come fall and a new board for my son.  They will have the Burton line.  My son is into name recognition.  I think I miss ski season.


Smart move buying your gear in the summer. My local ski shop is closed until Sep :-(


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2006)

I have everything bought by or before columbus day weekend.  My son will be very happy when he find out ski fanatics has Burton.  I never buy the new year products anyway,  I can be a season behind.  Can't do that with the kids,  they have to be in fashion and keep up with the Jones  sort of speak.

  I do plan on taking a picture of all 3 pair of skies with me and mounting it.  Kind of proud having all three generations of one ski.  Ow ya I like the sx11 series.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 31, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I do plan on taking a picture of all 3 pair of skies with me and mounting it.  Kind of proud having all three generations of one ski.  Ow ya I like the sx11 series.



You have an interesting insight into the SX11. How would you describe the change from one generation to the next?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 31, 2006)

All new skis bindings and boots:

Stokli Scot Schmidt's with  Hammerhead bindings and a pair of T1s.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2006)

The 1st sx11 had  a bunch of bumps on the ski and kind of a pointed tip.  Bumps were there to help keep the ski on the snow.  Very heavy very stable. Took some work to turn.  I like that. 

Tthe 2nd generation seemed a bit lighter no bumps and rounder tip.  Seemed a little easeir to turn.  The last generation has a slight bit more side cut, supposed to turn even a bit easier. The ski remains heavy and stiff.  Great for carving and ice and crud. 

 Its design is to be a Super cross ski, but park and jumps are not my thing.  Basically the 2nd geration was a bit easier to ski than the 1st.   They hold well a a good speed.

 I hope the 3rd will be a bit better.  I still ski on the 1st generation for a rock ski.  Its lost its strong rebound after maybe 120 days on them.  The 2nd generation with 60 days still hold well, but in a race its just a step off its preformance. Probably a good excuse I'll use in the Race thread.  lol

  I probably will ski on the 2nd generation until race season starts.  I can feel the difference in the two pair I have used.  I suspect I will feel the same in this one.  Just seems like they have been adjusted just a little bit each time and I love them.  

My point here is I found I ski I love and wanted to ski on it as long as possible.  Probably in another 2 seasons....  I'll try to adjust as the technolgy has.  The sx11's are not being made anymore I guess.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I went to take 4 pair of skies to get tuned Sunday to Ski Fanatics in Campton.  The 1st 2 generations of the Atomioc SX11's( Mine) and my wife skies and my daughters..
> 
> I ended up with a pair of the 2006 (last generation) Atomix Sx11s'  Got a nice deal and I wanted a new pair, but did not want to pay alot, cause 1 of my old pair still had some life in them.
> 
> I got my wife a nice coat and a nice/shell.  I'll be getting my daughter new ski boots come fall and a new board for my son.  They will have the Burton line.  My son is into name recognition.  I think I miss ski season.




I didn't know they made the SX11's in a jr. size


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2006)

I checked the yard sales for you Dave, so you could join the 80's.  Seriously next years model .... I think they said were 166cm. New name and even a little more firm.  Giant skies.:idea:


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 31, 2006)

I tested a bunch of volkl and fischer skis last spring.  My favorites were the full bore race skis.  The racetiger sl race and gs race were just awesome.  The fischers skied pretty much the same as my current ones.  I would rank the volkl's slightly ahead of the fischers.  As you know Bob price plays a role in my choices but don't be supprised to see me on the racetigers this winter.  The other fun ski was the top Volkl unlimited (forgot the desination). A really fun ski on the spring conditions but didn't give me enough on the hardpack.  It would be something to add to the quiver after hitting powerball.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2006)

I knew you were looking into Gear Dave.  Just having fun.  All be it known, Dave is a very successful posters here.  He just deserves alot of crap.


----------



## Rushski (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually got a pair of Nordica Beast 10s last year and love them.  I'm an advanced skier and needed to get a new pair of boots to fit over my destroyed/repaired Achilles Tendon.  Yes they are pretty far down their lineup, but are very comfortable and do stiffen a fair amount in the cooler weather.  If I were racing, I would go stiffer (and release the buckles after every run).

I have been in Lange XRIs (Pink Panthers), Kastinger Comps and a couple different pair of salomon Equipes over the years.  Do love the response of super stiff boots, but can't beat the comfort of a well-made lower end boot.  Just not low end...


----------



## Chris_skis (Aug 8, 2006)

I already have a new pair of RX8, so I was thinking of getting some all mountain, such as AMC76 for when I go out west and for the rare powder days in the east.  I tried a few pairs of all mountain and twin tips, but the twin tips were so much fun. 

I liked the 1080 Foil and Head Mojo 80, but I will demo a few types before buying.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 9, 2006)

Looking to "retire"my Dynastar Speed SX's from 2000.  Plan to purchase Fischer RX8's.  Same ski for 2007 but can get the 2006 model for 50% off


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I plan on getting some new skis this year.  I am gonna get the K2 Public Enemy's, with some rossi axial bindings.  Skiid them last year and loved the ski.

If I can swing it I also want to pick up a pair of the Rossi Mutix 11's(think that is teh name).  Skiid them last spring and loved them.  They were great for high speed sweepers, but very good on the short quick turns.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2006)

oops, steep and cheap just suckered me into buying a pair of crampons at half price :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> oops, steep and cheap just suckered me into buying a pair of crampons at half price :lol:



Those looked like a good deal, I considered it but I don't think I would have gotten much use out of them...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> oops, steep and cheap just suckered me into buying a pair of crampons at half price :lol:



Hey Riv--my *Steep and Cheap* does not list crampons, but these, which is an unusual pair of crampons...unless you like Women's long underwear :wink: :







I assume you got the crampons yesterday???


----------



## bvibert (Aug 17, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I assume you got the crampons yesterday???



Actually, two days ago:
http://www.steepandcheap.com/steepcheap/forum.html?bboard_id=1000466&id=WRuWfkLi


----------



## awf170 (Aug 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> oops, steep and cheap just suckered me into buying a pair of crampons at half price :lol:




Have you ever used crampons before?  Now with that and an ice axe next season you may have hope of beating me up to the the top of the lip.:razz: I was thinking about it, but then realized that I would some how manage to kill myself.  Me+sharp pointy objects=no good.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2006)

this will be first use. haven't looked into ice ax yet. not planning on getting too much use out of them. my thoughts are that if i really "need" crampons to make it up something, i probably won't be climbing it to begin with. just a little insurance on days when it is a little firmer than my preferences and i would like a little extra safety precaution. would like to have them for stuff like oakes and GG when i get my climbing stamina and nerve up a bit more.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> this will be first use. haven't looked into ice ax yet. not planning on getting too much use out of them. my thoughts are that if i really "need" crampons to make it up something, i probably won't be climbing it to begin with. just a little insurance on days when it is a little firmer than my preferences and i would like a little extra safety precaution. would like to have them for stuff like oakes and GG when i get my climbing stamina and nerve up a bit more.




Not sure if you know this.  But you need an ice axe.  Hiking with crampons and no ice axe is pretty much the most dangerious thing you can do.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2006)

good to know. i hadn't had the chance to read up on safe travel practices yet which i had planned to do. definitely wasn't going to just strap them on without acquiring some knowledge and practicing safe travel in non-dangerous areas. will look into an ax.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 17, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> good to know. i hadn't had the chance to read up on safe travel practices yet which i had planned to do. definitely wasn't going to just strap them on without acquiring some knowledge and practicing safe travel in non-dangerous areas. will look into an ax.



If you fall with an ice axe you can easily catch yourself.  Without you will slide until a crampon point catches an edge, then your knee will be gone.  I think DMC was with someone over at T4T would did this and luckily didn't get really hurt.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2006)

awf170 said:


> If you fall with an ice axe you can easily catch yourself.  Without you will slide until a crampon point catches an edge, then your knee will be gone.  I think DMC was with someone over at T4T would did this and luckily didn't get really hurt.



I don't use crampons when there are alot of folks in the bootpack. I've seen a few people come skidding down the bootpack after losing it, feet and crampons first. If you hit somebody they're going to get really hurt. If it's crowded, chances are you don't need them.

I have also seen ice axes swinging around people as they descend, and saw one guy almost impale himself after falling. Make sure your pack has a bonafide ice ax holder. But using an ice ax with the crampons is a best travel practice. Whippets on your poles (this is my preference) would suffice also, as long as you have something at hand to help self-arrest.

Tux accident reports are filled with tweaked knees as a result of catching crampons after a fall.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 18, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I don't use crampons when there are alot of folks in the bootpack. I've seen a few people come skidding down the bootpack after losing it, feet and crampons first. If you hit somebody they're going to get really hurt. If it's crowded, chances are you don't need them.
> 
> I have also seen ice axes swinging around people as they descend, and saw one guy almost impale himself after falling. Make sure your pack has a bonafide ice ax holder. But using an ice ax with the crampons is a best travel practice. Whippets on your poles (this is my preference) would suffice also, as long as you have something at hand to help self-arrest.
> 
> Tux accident reports are filled with tweaked knees as a result of catching crampons after a fall.



Yep, carrying ice axes and crampons in my bag scare me.  Maybe next year I'll get two whippet for going up stuff like Tucks, then I should be all set.  If you can't easily get up with that then it is probably to icy to ski.  But then again I heard that with crampons you can fly up way faster than in the bootpack.  I need more experiance before I make any sort of judgements.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2006)

awf170 said:


> If you can't easily get up with that then it is probably to icy to ski.  But then again I heard that with crampons you can fly up way faster than in the bootpack.  I need more experiance before I make any sort of judgements.



Frankly, I got crampons for downhiking trails like the TRT when it's snowy and/or icy. I learned my lesson years ago when I downhiked from Hojo's with a 70 lbs pack and no crampons on an icy TRT...sliding out of control downhill with a big pack on was no fun, nor was falling on my back and then feeling like a helpless turtle trying to get up.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2006)

i had looked at Whippets previously and have been considering them. jimg, they work well for you? i was concerned about quality, just hard to believe they could really do much but certainly better than nothing!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 21, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i had looked at Whippets previously and have been considering them. jimg, they work well for you? i was concerned about quality, just hard to believe they could really do much but certainly better than nothing!



Other than mellow practice slides using them to self-arrest (they worked just fine), I've never had the need to really test them. Hope I never do!

They seemed to work fine like I said, and they're easier and safer (in my opinion) than an ice ax.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 22, 2006)

*06/07 gear.....*

Yes...a few skis to check out....a Head(iM72), couple of those new Nordicas(SM14.2/Mach3) for certain.  Hope either the Loaf or SRiver stocks a few moderately fats for demo on _that eagerly anticipated NE powder day_ ...or should I be so bold... :lol:


----------

